# Auctus labs somotropin



## GymGod (Feb 9, 2021)

Anyone ever run this?


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 9, 2021)

No.. there's only 2 people I get generics from,  and this definitely isn't one of them.  Never even heard of them.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 9, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> No.. there's only 2 people I get generics from,  and this definitely isn't one of them.  Never even heard of them.


Thank you for your input. I seen a thread on PM about it and know someone with them.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 9, 2021)

GymGod said:


> Thank you for your input. I seen a thread on PM about it and know someone with them.



If you're on PM, why aren't you using TP.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 9, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> If you're on PM, why aren't you using TP.



He never replied to my PM for a list. I posted on the page maybe he’ll reply soon I’m sure he’s busy


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 10, 2021)

GymGod said:


> He never replied to my PM for a list. I posted on the page maybe he’ll reply soon I’m sure he’s busy



I doubt he ever will reply to such a pm. You gotta hit his email.


----------



## GymGod (Feb 10, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I doubt he ever will reply to such a pm. You gotta hit his email.



Ok gotcha thanks


----------

